# Video of a Florida Alligator and Hog hunt



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother and his sons went to Florida and had a great trip with an excelent outfitter/guide. Here are the reslults.

Sorry that the video and the audio are a bit off. I don't understand why.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool, thanks Scott!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that was awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice video


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe something is really wrong with the audio...... :? 

I think I heard that the epec broadhead has more penetration than a .45.....................that's impossible !!! :roll:

Awesome stuff 22, thanks for sharing.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Those gators don't look like they want to die real quick :shock: 

Good job by all. Looks like fun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I believe something is really wrong with the audio...... :?
> 
> I think I heard that the epec broadhead has more penetration than a .45.....................that's impossible !!! :roll:
> 
> Awesome stuff 22, thanks for sharing.


They payed him to say that. :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the crazy thing about this broadhead, and I may have said this before. The main purpose behind it's design was for field tip accuracy. The devastation caused by this thing is gravy. You get it all, perfect accuracy with an exaggerated cutting diameter. That is called stacking tolerances. It opens incredibly large holes wherever it ends up... Greg is not an engineer, at least he wasn't when he started this venture, but somehow he has come up with the all around best broadhead made. Obviously I am biased, but a video like this confirms what I said. That hillbilly in the Bear Bryant visor that calls them "fold out" broadheads is the best spokesman for a product since Vince pimped the shamwow... 

I don't know it sales itself. Stay with me camera guy.


----------

